

Samsung’s $100,000 Challenge to Developers - rajeshvaya
http://mashable.com/2011/09/12/samsung-tv-app-challenge/

======
mattmanser
Blog spam, actual source:

<http://mashable.com/2011/09/12/samsung-tv-app-challenge/>

Utter theft of article word for word.

------
nl
So I have one of these TVs. Well actually I have a Blueray player that
implements Samsung's SmartTV platform.

It's quite a nice platform - mostly HTML5, with some bits (eg video)
implemented in Javascript instead.

If you want to get started with it, the instructions for installing the Plex
app are pretty good: [http://plexforsamsung.pbworks.com/w/page/40870394/How-
To%20i...](http://plexforsamsung.pbworks.com/w/page/40870394/How-
To%20install%20Plex%20Widget)

------
apaprocki
I took a look at the SDK when I bought my Samsung TV. It seems very bizarre
because there are 3 different ways you can write an app:

HTML4/CSS2 (no, really.), Flash (ugh.), Lua/SDL (supposedly more for games
than apps..)

I'm sure $100,000 will tempt someone, but browsing the SDK really reinforced
in my head that hardware companies don't do a great job at software. I'm not
sure quite how they wound up with this software stack, but it would have made
a lot more sense to me if they embedded Gecko and had a single way to access
the TV API and write HTML5/CSS3 apps.

~~~
nl
That's not true - or maybe you have an older TV? I think they changed
platforms about 12 months ago.

The current platform looks like this: HTML 5/DOM 2/CSS 3/Javascript 1.8/Flash
10.1 [1]

As I mentioned elsewhere, I don't think their HTML 5 video implementation
works properly and you need to use Javascript instead, but basically they have
done what you want (except I think it is Webkit, not Gecko)

[1]
[http://www.samsungdforum.com/Board/FeaturesSpec?rnd=11091322...](http://www.samsungdforum.com/Board/FeaturesSpec?rnd=11091322543979047)

~~~
apaprocki
It looks like the switch just happened then. Looking at the SDK 2.5 documents
post on the forum, somewhere around 2011-7-29. I'm glad they sorted that out,
then.. I'll have to take a peek to see if they cleaned up the experience.

